# God Guru Disciple- HE IS ALL



## Pyramid (Mar 6, 2008)

Guru is God Himself, no other. God is all and all is God. The fact cant be understood untill ego rules all over a mind. One has to suppress his her own recognition to understand Guru's words. Ego is opposite of Truth- The naam. Both cant be at the same place. A mind drenched with Ego, can't recognize Truth.

ਆਪੇ ਹੀ ਸਭੁ ਆਪਿ ਹੈ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਆਪੇ ਥਾਪਿ ਉਥਾਪੈ ॥ 
aapae hee sabh aap hai piaaraa aapae thhaap outhhaapai ||
He Himself, the Beloved, is Himself all-in-all; He Himself establishes and disestablishes.


ਆਪੇ ਵੇਖਿ ਵਿਗਸਦਾ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਕਰਿ ਚੋਜ ਵੇਖੈ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਆਪੈ ॥ 
aapae vaekh vigasadhaa piaaraa kar choj vaekhai prabh aapai ||
The Beloved Himself beholds, and rejoices; God Himself works wonders, and beholds them.


ਆਪੇ ਵਣਿ ਤਿਣਿ ਸਭਤੁ ਹੈ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਆਪੇ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਜਾਪੈ ॥੧॥ 
aapae van thin sabhath hai piaaraa aapae guramukh jaapai ||1||
The Beloved Himself is contained in all the woods and meadows; as Gurmukh, He reveals Himself. ||1||


ਜਪਿ ਮਨ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮ ਰਸਿ ਧ੍ਰਾਪੈ ॥ 
jap man har har naam ras dhhraapai ||
Meditate, O mind, on the Lord, Har, Har; through the sublime essence of Lord's Name, you shall be satisfied.


ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਨਾਮੁ ਮਹਾ ਰਸੁ ਮੀਠਾ ਗੁਰ ਸਬਦੀ ਚਖਿ ਜਾਪੈ ॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
anmrith naam mehaa ras meethaa gur sabadhee chakh jaapai || rehaao ||
The Ambrosial Nectar of the Naam, is the sweetest juice; through the Word of the Guru's Shabad, its taste is revealed. ||Pause||


ਆਪੇ ਤੀਰਥੁ ਤੁਲਹੜਾ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਆਪਿ ਤਰੈ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਆਪੈ ॥ 
aapae theerathh thuleharraa piaaraa aap tharai prabh aapai ||
The Beloved is Himself the place of pilgrimage and the raft; God Himself ferries Himself across.


ਆਪੇ ਜਾਲੁ ਵਤਾਇਦਾ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਸਭੁ ਜਗੁ ਮਛੁਲੀ ਹਰਿ ਆਪੈ ॥ 
aapae jaal vathaaeidhaa piaaraa sabh jag mashhulee har aapai ||
The Beloved Himself casts the net over all the world; the Lord Himself is the fish.


ਆਪਿ ਅਭੁਲੁ ਨ ਭੁਲਈ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਦੂਜਾ ਜਾਪੈ ॥੨॥ 
aap abhul n bhulee piaaraa avar n dhoojaa jaapai ||2||
The Beloved Himself is infallible; He makes no mistakes. There is no other like Him to be seen. ||2||


ਆਪੇ ਸਿੰਙੀ ਨਾਦੁ ਹੈ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਧੁਨਿ ਆਪਿ ਵਜਾਏ ਆਪੈ ॥ 
aapae sinn(g)ee naadh hai piaaraa dhhun aap vajaaeae aapai ||
The Beloved Himself is the Yogi's horn, and the sound current of the Naad; He Himself plays the tune.


ਆਪੇ ਜੋਗੀ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਹੈ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਆਪੇ ਹੀ ਤਪੁ ਤਾਪੈ ॥ 
aapae jogee purakh hai piaaraa aapae hee thap thaapai ||
The Beloved Himself is the Yogi, the Primal Being; He Himself practices intense meditation.


ਆਪੇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਆਪਿ ਹੈ ਚੇਲਾ ਉਪਦੇਸੁ ਕਰੈ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਆਪੈ ॥੩॥ 
aapae sathigur aap hai chaelaa oupadhaes karai prabh aapai ||3||
He Himself is the True Guru, and He Himself is the disciple; God Himself imparts the Teachings. ||3||


ਆਪੇ ਨਾਉ ਜਪਾਇਦਾ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਆਪੇ ਹੀ ਜਪੁ ਜਾਪੈ ॥ 
aapae naao japaaeidhaa piaaraa aapae hee jap jaapai ||
The Beloved Himself inspires us to chant His Name, and He Himself practices meditation.


ਆਪੇ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਆਪਿ ਹੈ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਆਪੇ ਹੀ ਰਸੁ ਆਪੈ ॥ 
aapae anmrith aap hai piaaraa aapae hee ras aapai ||
The Beloved Himself is the Ambrosial Nectar; He Himself is the juice of it.


ਆਪੇ ਆਪਿ ਸਲਾਹਦਾ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਜਨ ਨਾਨਕ ਹਰਿ ਰਸਿ ਧ੍ਰਾਪੈ ॥੪॥੩॥ 
aapae aap salaahadhaa piaaraa jan naanak har ras dhhraapai ||4||3||
The Beloved Himself praises Himself; servant Nanak is satisfied, with the sublime essence of the Lord. ||4||3||



Waheguru

Tuhada Das
Yograj


----------



## Sardara123 (Mar 6, 2008)

Who soever is merging the threads:

Please learn to do it first. You are merging the posts. 

Why?


----------



## Sardara123 (Mar 6, 2008)

English Translation(source:SikhiToTheMax):
Sorat'h, Fourth Mehl:
He Himself, the Beloved, is Himself all-in-all; He Himself establishes and disestablishes.
The Beloved Himself beholds, and rejoices; God Himself works wonders, and beholds them.
The Beloved Himself is contained in all the woods and meadows; as Gurmukh, He reveals Himself. ||1||
Meditate, O mind, on the Lord, Har, Har; through the sublime essence of Lord's Name, you shall be satisfied.
The Ambrosial Nectar of the Naam, is the sweetest juice; through the Word of the Guru's Shabad, its taste is revealed. ||Pause||
The Beloved is Himself the place of pilgrimage and the raft; God Himself ferries Himself across.
The Beloved Himself casts the net over all the world; the Lord Himself is the fish.
The Beloved Himself is infallible; He makes no mistakes. There is no other like Him to be seen. ||2||
The Beloved Himself is the Yogi's horn, and the sound current of the Naad; He Himself plays the tune.
The Beloved Himself is the Yogi, the Primal Being; He Himself practices intense meditation.
He Himself is the True Guru, and He Himself is the disciple; God Himself imparts the Teachings. ||3||
The Beloved Himself inspires us to chant His Name, and He Himself practices meditation.
The Beloved Himself is the Ambrosial Nectar; He Himself is the juice of it.
The Beloved Himself praises Himself; servant Nanak is satisfied, with the sublime essence of the Lord. ||4||3||
source: SikhiToTheMax

Punjabi Translation(source:GuruGranthDarpan):
ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ! ਸਦਾ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ (ਦੇ ਨਾਮ) ਨੂੰ ਜਪਿਆ ਕਰ, (ਜੇਹੜਾ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਜਪਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਹ) ਨਾਮ ਦੇ ਰਸ ਨਾਲ (ਮਾਇਆ ਵਲੋਂ) ਰੱਜ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਮਨ! ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹਰਿ-ਨਾਮ-ਜਲ ਬਹੁਤ ਸੁਆਦਲਾ ਹੈ, ਬਹੁਤ ਮਿੱਠਾ ਹੈ। ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ ਚੱਖ ਕੇ ਹੀ ਪਤਾ ਲੱਗਦਾ ਹੈ।ਰਹਾਉ।
ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਹਰ ਥਾਂ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਆਪ ਹੈ, ਆਪ ਹੀ (ਜਗਤ ਨੂੰ) ਪੈਦਾ ਕਰ ਕੇ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਨਾਸ ਕਰ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਹੀ (ਜਗਤ-ਰਚਨਾ ਨੂੰ) ਵੇਖ ਕੇ ਖ਼ੁਸ਼ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਕੌਤਕ-ਤਮਾਸ਼ੇ ਰਚ ਕੇ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਵੇਖਦਾ ਹੈ, ਆਪਣੇ ਆਪ ਨੂੰ ਹੀ ਵੇਖਦਾ ਹੈ। ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਹੀ (ਹਰੇਕ) ਵਣ ਵਿਚ (ਹਰੇਕ) ਤੀਲੇ ਵਿਚ ਹਰ ਥਾਂ ਮੌਜੂਦ ਹੈ। ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਸ਼ਰਨ ਪਿਆਂ ਉਹ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਿੱਸ ਪੈਦਾ ਹੈ।੧।
ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਦਰਿਆ ਦਾ ਕੰਢਾ ਹੈ, ਆਪ ਹੀ (ਦਰਿਆ ਤੋਂ ਲੰਘਣ ਲਈ) ਤੁਲਹਾ ਹੈ, ਆਪ ਹੀ (ਦਰਿਆ ਤੋਂ) ਪਾਰ ਲੰਘਦਾ ਹੈ, ਆਪਣੇ ਆਪ ਨੂੰ ਹੀ ਲੰਘਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਹੀ (ਮਾਇਆ ਦਾ) ਜਾਲ ਵਿਛਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ (ਉਹ ਜਾਲ ਵਿਚ ਫਸਣ ਵਾਲਾ) ਸਾਰਾ ਜਗਤ-ਮਛਲੀ ਆਪਣੇ ਆਪ ਨੂੰ ਹੀ ਬਣਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। (ਫਿਰ ਭੀ ਉਹ) ਆਪ ਭੁੱਲਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਕਦੇ (ਮਾਇਆ-ਜਾਲ ਵਿਚ ਫਸਣ ਵਾਲੀ) ਭੁੱਲ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਰਦਾ। ਉਸ ਦੇ ਬਰਾਬਰ ਦਾ ਹੋਰ ਕੋਈ ਨਹੀਂ ਦਿੱਸਦਾ।੨।
ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਹੀ (ਜੋਗੀ ਦੀ ਵਜਾਣ ਵਾਲੀ) ਸਿੰਙੀ ਹੈ, ਆਪ ਹੀ (ਉਸ ਵੱਜਦੀ ਸਿੰਙੀ ਦੀ) ਆਵਾਜ਼ ਹੈ, ਆਪ ਹੀ (ਸਿੰਙੀ ਦੀ) ਸੁਰ ਵਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਆਪਣੇ ਆਪ ਨੂੰ ਹੀ ਵਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਉਹ ਸਰਬ-ਵਿਆਪਕ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਜੋਗੀ ਹੈ, ਆਪ ਹੀ (ਧੂਣੀਆਂ ਆਦਿਕ ਨਾਲ) ਤਪ ਤਪਦਾ ਹੈ। ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਹੈ, ਆਪ ਹੀ ਸਿੱਖ ਹੈ, ਆਪ ਹੀ ਆਪਣੇ ਆਪ ਨੂੰ ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ।੩।
ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਹੀ (ਜੀਵਾਂ ਪਾਸੋਂ ਆਪਣਾ) ਨਾਮ ਜਪਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ (ਜੀਵਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਵਿਆਪਕ ਹੋ ਕੇ) ਆਪ ਹੀ ਆਪਣਾ ਨਾਮ ਜਪਦਾ ਹੈ। ਆਪ ਹੀ ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਨਾਮ-ਜਲ ਹੈ, ਆਪ ਹੀ ਉਸ ਨਾਮ-ਰਸ ਨੂੰ ਪੀਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਆਪਣੇ ਆਪ ਨੂੰ ਪੀਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਦਾਸ ਨਾਨਕ! ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਆਪਣੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਆਪ ਹੀ ਆਪਣੇ ਨਾਮ-ਰਸ ਨਾਲ ਰੱਜਦਾ ਹੈ।੪।੩।
source: PAGE 605 - Punjabi Translation of Siri Guru Granth Sahib (Sri Guru Granth Darpan).

Guru Shabad:
soriT mhlw 4 ]
Awpy hI sBu Awip hY ipAwrw Awpy Qwip auQwpY ]
Awpy vyiK ivgsdw ipAwrw kir coj vyKY pRBu AwpY ]
Awpy vix iqix sBqu hY ipAwrw Awpy gurmuiK jwpY ]1]
jip mn hir hir nwm ris DRwpY ]
AMimRq nwmu mhw rsu mITw gur sbdI ciK jwpY ] rhwau ]
Awpy qIrQu qulhVw ipAwrw Awip qrY pRBu AwpY ]
Awpy jwlu vqwiedw ipAwrw sBu jgu mCulI hir AwpY ]
Awip ABulu n BuleI ipAwrw Avru n dUjw jwpY ]2]
Awpy isM|I nwdu hY ipAwrw Duin Awip vjwey AwpY ]
Awpy jogI purKu hY ipAwrw Awpy hI qpu qwpY ]
Awpy siqguru Awip hY cylw aupdysu krY pRBu AwpY ]3]
Awpy nwau jpwiedw ipAwrw Awpy hI jpu jwpY ]
Awpy AMimRqu Awip hY ipAwrw Awpy hI rsu AwpY ]
Awpy Awip slwhdw ipAwrw jn nwnk hir ris DRwpY ]4]3]


----------



## Sardara123 (Mar 6, 2008)

Pyramid said:
			
		

> Guru is God Himself, no other. God is all and all is God. The fact cant be understood untill ego rules all over a mind. One has to suppress his her own recognition to understand Guru's words. Ego is opposite of Truth- The naam. Both cant be at the same place. A mind drenched with Ego, can't recognize Truth.


 
Ego is the cause of everything. I call it- non existing entity. 

English Translation(source:SikhiToTheMax):
Wadahans, Third Mehl:
Ego is opposed to the Name of the Lord; the two do not dwell in the same place.
In egotism, selfless service cannot be performed, and so the soul goes unfulfilled. ||1||
O my mind, think of the Lord, and practice the Word of the Guru's Shabad.
If you submit to the Hukam of the Lord's Command, then you shall meet with the Lord; only then will your ego depart from within. ||Pause||
Egotism is within all bodies; through egotism, we come to be born.
Egotism is total darkness; in egotism, no one can understand anything. ||2||
In egotism, devotional worship cannot be performed, and the Hukam of the Lord's Command cannot be understood.
In egotism, the soul is in bondage, and the Naam, the Name of the Lord, does not come to abide in the mind. ||3||
O Nanak, meeting with the True Guru, egotism is eliminated, and then, the True Lord comes to dwell in the mind||
One starts practicing truth, abides in truth and by serving the True One gets absorbed in Him. ||4||9||12||
Source: SikhiToTheMax

Punjabi Translation(GuruGranthDarpan):

ਅਰਥ: ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ! ਤੂੰ (ਆਪਣੇ ਅੰਦਰ) ਗੁਰੂ ਦਾ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਵਸਾਣ ਦੀ ਕਮਾਈ ਕਰ ਅਤੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਦਾ ਰਹੁ। ਜੇ ਤੂੰ (ਗੁਰੂ ਦਾ) ਹੁਕਮ ਮੰਨੇਂਗਾ, ਤਾਂ ਤੈਨੂੰ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਮਿਲ ਪਵੇਗਾ, ਤਾਂ ਤੇਰੇ ਅੰਦਰੋਂ ਹਉਮੈ ਦੂਰ ਹੋ ਜਾਇਗੀ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।
ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਹਉਮੈ ਦਾ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਨਾਮ ਨਾਲ ਵੈਰ ਹੈ, ਇਹ ਦੋਵੇਂ ਇਕੱਠੇ (ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ) ਨਹੀਂ ਵੱਸ ਸਕਦੇ। ਹਉਮੈ ਵਿਚ ਟਿਕੇ ਰਿਹਾਂ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਸੇਵਾ-ਭਗਤੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੋ ਸਕਦੀ (ਜਦੋਂ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਹਉਮੈ ਵਿਚ ਟਿਕਿਆ ਰਹਿ ਕੇ ਭਗਤੀ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਤਦੋਂ (ਉਸ ਦਾ) ਮਨ ਖ਼ਾਲੀ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ।੧।
ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਸਰੀਰ (ਧਾਰਨ ਦਾ ਇਹ) ਸਾਰਾ (ਸਿਲਸਿਲਾ) ਹਉਮੈ ਦੇ ਕਾਰਨ ਹੀ ਹੈ, ਹਉਮੈ ਦੇ ਕਾਰਨ ਜਨਮ-ਮਰਨ ਦਾ ਗੇੜ ਬਣਿਆ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ। (ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੇ ਰਸਤੇ ਵਿਚ) ਹਉਮੈ ਬੜਾ ਘੁੱਪ ਹਨੇਰਾ ਹੈ, ਹਉਮੈ (ਦੇ ਘੁੱਪ ਹਨੇਰੇ ਵਿਚ) ਕੋਈ ਮਨੁੱਖ (ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਦਾ ਰਸਤਾ) ਸਮਝ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਕਦਾ।੨।
ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਹਉਮੈ (ਦੇ ਘੁੱਪ ਹਨੇਰੇ) ਵਿਚ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਭਗਤੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੋ ਸਕਦੀ, ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਰਜ਼ਾ ਸਮਝੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਜਾ ਸਕਦੀ, ਹਉਮੈ (ਦੇ ਘੁੱਪ ਹਨੇਰੇ ਵਿਚ) ਜੀਵਾਤਮਾ ਵਾਸਤੇ (ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੇ ਰਾਹ ਵਿਚ) ਰੋਕ ਬਣੀ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੈ, ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ ਮਨ ਵਿਚ ਆ ਕੇ ਨਹੀਂ ਵੱਸ ਸਕਦਾ।੩।
(ਪਰ) ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਜੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਮਿਲ ਪਏ ਤਾਂ (ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ ਅੰਦਰੋਂ) ਹਉਮੈ ਦੂਰ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ, ਤਦੋਂ ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ ਮਨ ਵਿਚ ਆ ਵੱਸਦਾ ਹੈ, ਤਦੋਂ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਹਰਿ-ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਦੀ ਕਮਾਈ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਹਰਿ-ਨਾਮ ਵਿਚ ਟਿਕਿਆ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਸੇਵਾ-ਭਗਤੀ ਕਰ ਕੇ ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਹਰੀ ਵਿਚ ਲੀਨ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ।੪।੯।
source: PAGE 560 - Punjabi Translation of Siri Guru Granth Sahib (Sri Guru Granth Darpan).

Guru Shabad:
vfhMsu mhlw 3 ]
haumY nwvY nwil ivroDu hY duie n vsih iek Twie ]
haumY ivic syvw n hoveI qw mnu ibrQw jwie ]1]
hir cyiq mn myry qU gur kw sbdu kmwie ]
hukmu mMnih qw hir imlY qw ivchu haumY jwie ] rhwau ]
haumY sBu srIru hY haumY Epiq hoie ]
haumY vfw gubwru hY haumY ivic buiJ n skY koie ]2]
haumY ivic Bgiq n hoveI hukmu n buiJAw jwie ]
haumY ivic jIau bMDu hY nwmu n vsY min Awie ]3]
nwnk sqguir imilAY haumY geI qw scu visAw min Awie ]
scu kmwvY sic rhY scy syiv smwie ]4]9]12]


----------



## Pyramid (Mar 6, 2008)

Sardara123 said:


> Who soever is merging the threads:
> 
> Please learn to do it first. You are merging the posts.
> 
> Why?


 

You should be happy, it is not deleted, on another thread one Mod is threatening to delete my posts.  

Tuhada Das
Yograj


----------



## Pyramid (Mar 6, 2008)

Ego is opposed to the Name of the Lord; the two do not dwell in the same place.
In egotism, selfless service cannot be performed, and so the soul goes unfulfilled.

Ego is the cause for all the duality. Guru Nanak Dev Ji has given the remedy also:

The Prescription goes like:

ਨਾਨਕ ਹੁਕਮੈ ਜੇ ਬੁਝੈ ਤ ਹਉਮੈ ਕਹੈ ਨ ਕੋਇ ॥੨॥
naanak hukamai jae bujhai th houmai kehai n koe ||2||
O Nanak, one who understands His Command, does not speak in ego. 

Tuhada Das
Yograj


----------



## Parma (Mar 6, 2008)

one question if god is in everything does that make every person god? Who's god? 
Hard thinking if you think like that. Then were does it all end people following there own madness, no reasoning in life no growth of the mind or development of self. Basically the ocean is made up of tiny droplets of water, when the droplets of water come together they become the ocean and they stop following there own droplet journey and instead are apart of the wider being the sea. This is very deep philosophy if understood properly. The guru granth sahib explains it all, just people need to understand it properly, submerge your thoughts with god and your own path becomes clear


----------



## Sardara123 (Mar 6, 2008)

Pyramid said:


> You should be happy, it is not deleted, on another thread one Mod is threatening to delete my posts.
> 
> Tuhada Das
> Yograj


----------



## Sardara123 (Mar 6, 2008)

Pyramid said:


> Ego is the cause for all the duality. Guru Nanak Dev Ji has given the remedy also:
> 
> The Prescription goes like:
> 
> ...


 
Understanding the Order: 

English Translation(source: SikhiToTheMax):
Raag Maajh, Ashtapadees: First Mehl, First House:
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:
By His Command, all are attuned to the Word of the Shabad,
and all are called to the Mansion of His Presence, the True Court of the Lord.
O my True Lord and Master, Merciful to the meek, my mind is pleased and appeased by the Truth. ||1||
I am a sacrifice, my soul is a sacrifice, to those who are adorned with the Word of the Shabad.
The Ambrosial Naam, the Name of the Lord, is forever the Giver of Peace. Through the Guru's Teachings, it dwells in the mind. ||1||Pause||
No one is mine, and I am no one else's.
The True Lord and Master of the three worlds is mine.
Acting in egotism, so very many have died. After making mistakes, they later repent and regret. ||2||
Those who recognize the Hukam of the Lord's Command chant the Glorious Praises of the Lord.
Through the Word of the Guru's Shabad, they are glorified with the Naam.
Everyone's account is kept in the True Court, and through the Beauty of the Naam, they are saved. ||3||
The self-willed manmukhs are deluded; they find no place of rest.
Bound and gagged at Death's Door, they are brutally beaten.
Without the Name, there are no companions or friends. Liberation comes only by meditating on the Naam. ||4||
The false shaaktas, the faithless cynics, do not like the Truth.
Bound by duality, they come and go in reincarnation.
No one can erase pre-recorded destiny; the Gurmukhs are liberated. ||5||
In this world of her parents' house, the young bride did not know her Husband.
Through falsehood, she has been separated from Him, and she cries out in misery.
Defrauded by demerits, she does not find the Mansion of the Lord's Presence. But through virtuous actions, her demerits are forgiven. ||6||
She, who knows her Beloved in her parents' house,
as Gurmukh, comes to understand the essence of reality; she contemplates her Lord.
Her comings and goings cease, and she is absorbed in the True Name. ||7||
The Gurmukhs understand and describe the Indescribable.
True is our Lord and Master; He loves the Truth.
Nanak offers this true prayer: singing His Glorious Praises, I merge with the True One. ||8||1||
(source:SikhiToTheMax)

Punjabi Translation(GuruGranthDarpan):
ArQ:- ijnHW ny gurU dy Sbd rwhIN Awpxy jIvn ƒ sohxw bxw ilAw hY, ijnHW ny Awqmk jIvn dyx vwlw nwm sdw suK dyx vwlw pRBU-nwm gurU dI miq lY ky Awpxy mn ivc vsw ilAw hY, mYN auhnW qoN kurbwn jWdw hW, sdky hW [1[rhwau[
hy sdw-iQr rihx vwly! hy dInW qy dieAw krn vwly myry mwilk! ijnHW ny Awpxy mn ƒ qyry sdw-iQr nwm ivc igJw ilAw hY, jyhVy qyry hukm ivc qurdy hn, auh swry qyrI sdw-iQr drgwh ivc qyry mhl ivc s`d ley jWdy hn [1[
(dunIAw ivc) koeI BI myrw sdw dw swQI nhIN hY, mYN BI iksy dw sdw leI swQI nhIN hW [ myrw sdw vwsqy pwlx vwlw isr& auhI (pRBU) hY, jo iqMnW BvnW ivc ivAwpk hY [ ‘mY v`fw hW, mYN v`fw hW’—ieh mwx kr kr ky byAMq lokweI (jgq qoN) qurI jw rhI hY [ (mwx-m`qI lokweI) pwp kmw kmw ky pCuqWdI BI hY [2[
jyhVw mnu`K prmwqmw dI rzw ƒ smJdw hY, (auh mwx nhIN krdw) auh prmwqmw dI is&iq-swlwh krdw hY [ gurU dy Sbd dI rwhIN auh pRBU dy nwm ivc (itk ky, nwm dI) rwhdwrI smyq (ieQoN jWdw hY) [ sdw-iQr pRBU dy dr qy sB jIvW dy krmW dw lyKw huMdw hY, ies lyKy qoN auhI sur^rU huMdw hY jo nwm dI rwhIN Awpxy jIvn ƒ sohxw bxw lYNdw hY [3[
pRBU-nwm qoN KuMiJAw hoieAw mn dw murId mnu`K (krmW dy lyKy qoN bcx leI) koeI QW nhIN l`B skdw [ (Awpxy kIqy AOguxW dw) b`Jw hoieAw jmrwj dy dr qy mwr KWdw hY, (Awqmk du`K-klyS dIAW cotW qoN bcx leI) pRBU dy nwm qoN ibnw hor koeI sMgI swQI nhIN ho skdw [ jm dIAW iehnW cotW qoN auhI bcdy hn, jo pRBU dw nwm ismrdy hn [4[
JUTy moh ivc Psy swkq ƒ sdw-iQr pRBU (dw nwm) cMgw nhIN lgdw, (aus ƒ moh vwlI myr-qyr psMd hY) aus myr-qyr ivc PisAw hoieAw jnm mrn dy gyV ivc pYNdw hY [ (duibDw vwly kIqy krmW Anuswr, m`Qy au`qy duibDw dy sMskwrW dw) iliKAw lyK koeI nhIN imtw skdw [ (ies lyK qoN) auhI ^lwsI pRwpq krdw hY, jo gurU dI srn pYNdw hY [4[
ijs jIv-iesqRI ny pyky Gr ivc pRBU-pqI nwl sWJ nhIN pweI, JUTy moh dy kwrn pRBU-crnW qoN iv`CuVI hoeI auh (Awi^r) DwhW mwr mwr ky roNdI hY [ ijs (dy Awqmk jIvn) ƒ pwp (-suBwv) ny lu`t ilAw, aus ƒ prmwqmw dw mhl nhIN l`Bdw [ iehnW AOgxW ƒ guxW dw mwlk pRBU (Awp hI) b^Sdw hY [6[
ijs jIv-iesqRI ny pyky Gr ivc ipAwry pRBU nwl sWJ pw leI, auh gurU dI srn pY ky (jgq dy) mUl-pRBU (dy guxW) ƒ smJdI qy ivcwrdI hY [ jyhVy sdw-iQr pRBU dy nwm ivc itky rihMdy hn, gurU auhnW dw jnm mrn dw gyV rok dyNdw hY [7[
gurU dI srn ipAW mnu`K byAMq guxW vwly pRBU (dy guxW) ƒ smJdw hY, (hornW) ƒ is&iq-swlwh vwsqy pRyrdw hY [ sdw-iQr Twkur ƒ (is&iq-swlwh dw) sdw-iQr krm hI cMgw l`gdw hY [ hy nwnk! (gurU dI srn pYx vwlw mnu`K) sdw-iQr pRBU dw nwm ismrdw rihMdw hY, (sdw-iQr pRBU dy dr qy) ArzoeIAW (krdw rihMdw hY) [ pRBU dI is&iq-swlwh krn vwilAW ƒ sdw-iQr pRBU iml pYNdw hY [8[1[
source: PAGE 109 - Punjabi Translation of Siri Guru Granth Sahib (Sri Guru Granth Darpan).

Guru Shabad:
rwgu mwJ AstpdIAw mhlw 1 Gru 1
<> siqgur pRswid ]
sbid rMgwey hukim sbwey ]
scI drgh mhil bulwey ]
scy dIn dieAwl myry swihbw scy mnu pqIAwvixAw ]1]
hau vwrI jIau vwrI sbid suhwvixAw ]
AMimRq nwmu sdw suKdwqw gurmqI mMin vswvixAw ]1] rhwau ]
nw ko myrw hau iksu kyrw ]
swcw Twkuru iqRBvix myrw ]
haumY kir kir jwie GxyrI kir Avgx pCoqwvixAw ]2]
hukmu pCwxY su hir gux vKwxY ]
gur kY sbid nwim nIswxY ]
sBnw kw dir lyKw scY CUtis nwim suhwvixAw ]3]
mnmuKu BUlw Tauru n pwey ]
jm dir bDw cotw Kwey ]
ibnu nwvY ko sMig n swQI mukqy nwmu iDAwvixAw ]4]
swkq kUVy scu n BwvY ]
duibDw bwDw AwvY jwvY ]
iliKAw lyKu n mytY koeI gurmuiK mukiq krwvixAw ]5]
pyeIAVY ipru jwqo nwhI ]
JUiT ivCuMnI rovY DwhI ]
Avgix muTI mhlu n pwey Avgx guix bKswvixAw ]6]
pyeIAVY ijin jwqw ipAwrw ]
gurmuiK bUJY qqu bIcwrw ]
Awvxu jwxw Twik rhwey scY nwim smwvixAw ]7]
gurmuiK bUJY AkQu khwvY ]
scy Twkur swco BwvY ]
nwnk scu khY bynµqI scu imlY gux gwvixAw ]8]1]


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 6, 2008)

We are fools if we think that anything we have to say on our own makes any sense. All we have that is excellent is the Name of the Lord. He shows us the gate of salvation. He makes us steady and stable. *

ਸਾਰਗ ਮਹਲਾ ੪ ॥
saarag mehalaa 4 ||
Saarang, Fourth Mehl:


* * ਜਪਿ ਮਨ ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮੁ ਪੜ੍ਹੁ ਸਾਰੁ ॥
jap man raam naam parrha saar ||
O my mind, chant the Name of the Lord, and study His Excellence.


 ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮ ਬਿਨੁ ਥਿਰੁ ਨਹੀ ਕੋਈ ਹੋਰੁ ਨਿਹਫਲ ਸਭੁ ਬਿਸਥਾਰੁ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
raam naam bin thhir nehee koee hor nihafal sabh bisathhaar ||1|| rehaao ||
Without the Lord's Name, nothing is steady or stable. All the rest of the show is useless. ||1||Pause||


 ਕਿਆ ਲੀਜੈ ਕਿਆ ਤਜੀਐ ਬਉਰੇ ਜੋ ਦੀਸੈ ਸੋ ਛਾਰੁ ॥
kiaa leejai kiaa thajeeai bourae jo dheesai so shhaar ||
What is there to accept, and what is there to reject, O madman? Whatever is seen shall turn to dust.


ਜਿਸੁ ਬਿਖਿਆ ਕਉ ਤੁਮ੍ਹ੍ਹ ਅਪੁਨੀ ਕਰਿ ਜਾਨਹੁ ਸਾ ਛਾਡਿ ਜਾਹੁ ਸਿਰਿ ਭਾਰੁ ॥੧॥
jis bikhiaa ko thumh apunee kar jaanahu saa shhaadd jaahu sir bhaar ||1||
That poison which you believe to be your own - you must abandon it and leave it behind. What a load you have to carry on your head! ||1||


ਤਿਲੁ ਤਿਲੁ ਪਲੁ ਪਲੁ ਅਉਧ ਫੁਨਿ ਘਾਟੈ ਬੂਝਿ ਨ ਸਕੈ ਗਵਾਰੁ ॥
thil thil pal pal aoudhh fun ghaattai boojh n sakai gavaar ||
Moment by moment, instant by instant, your life is running out. The fool cannot understand this.


 ਸੋ ਕਿਛੁ ਕਰੈ ਜਿ ਸਾਥਿ ਨ ਚਾਲੈ ਇਹੁ ਸਾਕਤ ਕਾ ਆਚਾਰੁ ॥੨॥
so kishh karai j saathh n chaalai eihu saakath kaa aachaar ||2||
He does things which will not go along with him in the end. This is the lifestyle of the faithless cynic. ||2||


ਸੰਤ ਜਨਾ ਕੈ ਸੰਗਿ ਮਿਲੁ ਬਉਰੇ ਤਉ ਪਾਵਹਿ ਮੋਖ ਦੁਆਰੁ ॥
santh janaa kai sang mil bourae tho paavehi mokh dhuaar ||
So join together with the humble Saints, O madman, and you shall find the Gate of Salvation.


 ਬਿਨੁ ਸਤਸੰਗ ਸੁਖੁ ਕਿਨੈ ਨ ਪਾਇਆ ਜਾਇ ਪੂਛਹੁ ਬੇਦ ਬੀਚਾਰੁ ॥੩॥
bin sathasang sukh kinai n paaeiaa jaae pooshhahu baedh beechaar ||3||
Without the Sat Sangat, the True Congregation, no one finds any peace. Go and ask the scholars of the Vedas. ||3||


 ਰਾਣਾ ਰਾਉ ਸਭੈ ਕੋਊ ਚਾਲੈ ਝੂਠੁ ਛੋਡਿ ਜਾਇ ਪਾਸਾਰੁ ॥
raanaa raao sabhai kooo chaalai jhooth shhodd jaae paasaar ||
All the kings and queens shall depart; they must leave this false expanse.


 ਨਾਨਕ ਸੰਤ ਸਦਾ ਥਿਰੁ ਨਿਹਚਲੁ ਜਿਨ ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮੁ ਆਧਾਰੁ ॥੪॥੬॥
naanak santh sadhaa thhir nihachal jin raam naam aadhhaar ||4||6||
O Nanak, the Saints are eternally steady and stable; they take the Support of the Name of the Lord. ||4||6||

Guru Ram Das
Ang 1200*​


----------



## Pyramid (Mar 7, 2008)

Sardara123 said:


> Who soever is merging the threads:
> 
> Please learn to do it first. You are merging the posts.
> 
> Why?


 
I fixed my post. I deleted all the additions made to it. I think a mod was very busy deleting and editing my posts yesterday, I think in the wake of all that he she did this .

Tuhada Das
Yograj


----------



## Pyramid (Mar 7, 2008)

Back to the topic:

There is no distinction at all. It is all He Himself. There is no SECOND.

ਮਨ ਕੇ ਬਿਕਾਰ ਮਨਹਿ ਤਜੈ ਮਨਿ ਚੂਕੈ ਮੋਹੁ ਅਭਿਮਾਨੁ ॥ 
man kae bikaar manehi thajai man chookai mohu abhimaan ||
One who eliminates mental wickedness from within the mind, and casts out emotional attachment and egotistical pride,


ਆਤਮ ਰਾਮੁ ਪਛਾਣਿਆ ਸਹਜੇ ਨਾਮਿ ਸਮਾਨੁ ॥ 
aatham raam pashhaaniaa sehajae naam samaan ||
comes to recognize the All-pervading Soul, and is intuitively absorbed into the Naam.


ਬਿਨੁ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਮੁਕਤਿ ਨ ਪਾਈਐ ਮਨਮੁਖਿ ਫਿਰੈ ਦਿਵਾਨੁ ॥ 
bin sathigur mukath n paaeeai manamukh firai dhivaan ||
Without the True Guru, the self-willed manmukhs do not find liberation; they wander around like lunatics.


ਸਬਦੁ ਨ ਚੀਨੈ ਕਥਨੀ ਬਦਨੀ ਕਰੇ ਬਿਖਿਆ ਮਾਹਿ ਸਮਾਨੁ ॥੩॥ 
sabadh n cheenai kathhanee badhanee karae bikhiaa maahi samaan ||3||
They do not contemplate the Shabad; engrossed in corruption, they utter only empty words. ||3||


ਸਭੁ ਕਿਛੁ ਆਪੇ ਆਪਿ ਹੈ ਦੂਜਾ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਕੋਇ ॥ 
sabh kishh aapae aap hai dhoojaa avar n koe ||
He Himself is everything; there is no other at all.


ਜਿਉ ਬੋਲਾਏ ਤਿਉ ਬੋਲੀਐ ਜਾ ਆਪਿ ਬੁਲਾਏ ਸੋਇ ॥ 
jio bolaaeae thio boleeai jaa aap bulaaeae soe ||
I speak just as He makes me speak, when He Himself makes me speak.


ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਬਾਣੀ ਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ ਹੈ ਸਬਦਿ ਮਿਲਾਵਾ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
guramukh baanee breham hai sabadh milaavaa hoe ||
The Word of the Gurmukh is God Himself. Through the Shabad, we merge in Him.


ਨਾਨਕ ਨਾਮੁ ਸਮਾਲਿ ਤੂ ਜਿਤੁ ਸੇਵਿਐ ਸੁਖੁ ਹੋਇ ॥੪॥੩੦॥੬੩॥ 
naanak naam samaal thoo jith saeviai sukh hoe ||4||30||63||
O Nanak, remember the Naam; serving Him, peace is obtained. ||4||30||63||

Tuhada Das
Yograj


----------

